# Indoor vs Outdoor FTHR



## Joe the biker (Mar 4, 2009)

I have done several Cogan FTP test on my trainer and come up with an average heart rate over the 20 minute tests of around 165. I don't have a power meter on my outdoor bike so I can only use heart rate to monitor threshold. If I hit a heart rate of 160 outdoors I can only hold it for about 5 minutes before I blow up. Why can I hold 165 for 20 minutes indoors but not outdoors?


----------

